# Backflip helppp



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

backflips take commitment. you just have to know that you can throw it and then throw it. Can you do a backflip of a trampoline, or maybe a diving board? If you dont know the general mechanics of a backflip then you probably shouldnt try it on a snowboard.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

although i'm not skilled enough yet, i don't think the mechanics of a backflip on a trampoline is the same as on a snowboard. I feel with snowboard, it's more of a sideflip aerial sort of thing and then turns into a backflip.

For regular ones, you just jump straight up and then at the peak of your height, you cock your head back and tuck in your knees. Keep in mind that when you tuck, you're tightening your abs. There's this invisible pull when this occurs. The natural momentum should flip you around and then you spot where you're gonna land. Technically you shouldn't have moved from your original spot as you're falling back down. With snowboards though, seems like a whole new deal. I'm sure there's a different way to jump off the lip, rotating laterally, etc...


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

use a tramp


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Generally it will be easier if you have the basic mechanics of a backflip down before you try to do it with a board strapped to your feet. When learning a basic back tuck you want to jump as high as possible, using your arms to help propell you. Booyakasha does a pretty good job breaking down the steps of the flip, but I would caution the cocking of the head. Most people learning how to do a back flip make the mistake of not setting their flip, which means when they jump, they'll automatically throw their head back. This action causes the upper body/back to arch, which takes away from the height of your jump. When you jump, try and focus on one point as long as possible and tuck your legs up to your chest quickly to get your body to rotate. Your rotation should come primarily from the tucking action. By setting your flip you'll keep your jump verticle and maximize height. Get comfortable doing a normal back tuck and it should make learning one while on a snowboard easier.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

are backs harder or easier than fronts? i'm thinking about trying inverts this season?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok i cant do any snowboard tricks but i do know the mechanics of a back flip.

A back flip on the ground (no board) you have to jump and as other people have said that at the height of your jump "knee your face". It has nothing to do with your back. This puts all the flip momentum up so you get more hang time blah blah blah. 

Off subject- on a front flip i usually make a fist above my head and sorta swing a hammer towards the ground.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, I'd imagine you'd need to know the mechanics of a backflip as well, besides if you practice it on the group/tramp/divingboar/whatev you'll probably be less likely to freak yourself out while trying on your board and you won't freeze up. And they're fun to do, extra bonus in the learning process. Here's a nice visual tutorial that I've used before, YouTube - How To Backflip


----------

